# 722k Skipping to Live by Itself



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

New problem, and first I've had in a long time. 

Playing either a recorded or more often, currently recording, program, and it skips to Live TV by itself. Sometimes when I went to skip forward the 20 or so seconds, sometimes just when playing.
Anyone?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you cannot back up through the time lost, it is probably your hard drive getting flakey - back recordings up to an EHD and report problems to Dish for possible replacement of your receiver.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

It does sound like a classic prelude to a hard drive failure.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Same thing happened to me the other day. Also I've been having some freezing and skipping issues. Running Spinrite on it right now to see if it detects any errors (I'm sure it will).


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

barryaz1 said:


> New problem, and first I've had in a long time.
> 
> Playing either a recorded or more often, currently recording, program, and it skips to Live TV by itself. Sometimes when I went to skip forward the 20 or so seconds, sometimes just when playing.
> Anyone?


so an update...
Didn't get to buy another ehd and the 722 died first. Oh well, I'll have to find the missing programs on line.new one comes tomorrow.


----------



## Fancydog (Dec 29, 2011)

My 722 is now doing that also, after the L722 "software update". Its other new problems are in the "Incomplete guide, now no timers" thread.


----------

